# Home made washout booth



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi!
I want to know if somebody have made his own washout booth and how can we do it ourself.
Thank you!


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bonjour! Im just making mine to. Im going to use a plastic laundry room sink/tub or whatever you wanna call it. You can get them at Canadian tire or Rona for something like 25 bucks I think. Then ill just build up some walls out of plastic up the 3 sides and incorporate a fine screen at the drain for filtering the water when I wash out my screens. Dirt cheap way of doing it but it should be fine.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a Lawson washout booth now, but I have in the past used one of those white basins, worked OK! Then I bought a bathtub with the attached surround-it was damaged and I got it pretty cheap...That worked pretty well also!


----------



## greatwestprinter (Feb 11, 2008)

Technically not "home Made", but I went to a sheet metal shop and he built me a custom waterproof box that I screwed mid-drift high to the wall. Made a drain out of PVC, and put a waterproof fishing light in the back. Worked like a champ until I upgraded. The whole thing cost me $175.00 compared to the $1200.00 I just spent.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, very helpfull


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

sg613 said:


> Bonjour! Im just making mine to. Im going to use a plastic laundry room sink/tub or whatever you wanna call it. You can get them at Canadian tire or Rona for something like 25 bucks I think. Then ill just build up some walls out of plastic up the 3 sides and incorporate a fine screen at the drain for filtering the water when I wash out my screens. Dirt cheap way of doing it but it should be fine.



We check this possibility too, but I just wondering if its a bit too small... You dond have any problems with it so far?


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

greatwestprinter said:


> Technically not "home Made", but I went to a sheet metal shop and he built me a custom waterproof box that I screwed mid-drift high to the wall. Made a drain out of PVC, and put a waterproof fishing light in the back. Worked like a champ until I upgraded. The whole thing cost me $175.00 compared to the $1200.00 I just spent.


Another great idea...
Thanks!


----------



## smackintush (Mar 5, 2008)

This guy is pretty crafty, I think I'll try this.

home built screen printing wash out booth and water filter for reclaiming silk screens


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

smackintush said:


> This guy is pretty crafty, I think I'll try this.
> 
> home built screen printing wash out booth and water filter for reclaiming silk screens



that's a nice one! i'm planning on building something very similar in the next few months.

right now I'm using one of the mentioned laundry tubs. they work fine but for most of my screens (19x23), I have to put them in at an angle to fit. make sure the wall is really watertight, because a lot will go out the sides when they're angled. 

also, mine is in the backyard connected to my kitchen sink cleanout pipe, let me say it sucks! here in texas, it's usually warming up by now and we're expecting snow for the 2nd time this week! so much for global warming! it was nice yesterday, but i didn't have time to clean screens, so now i'm having to take thaw out breaks!!


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

macmiller said:


> also, mine is in the backyard connected to my kitchen sink cleanout pipe, let me say it sucks! here in texas, it's usually warming up by now and we're expecting snow for the 2nd time this week! so much for global warming! it was nice yesterday, but i didn't have time to clean screens, so now i'm having to take thaw out breaks!!


Tell meabout it, I'm living in Quebec, here we have snow 4-5months/year...


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's my "El Cheapo" washout booth. I framed an opening between the 2 walls of my darkroom (4 feet wide) and dropped in one of those cheap (about $12) plastic tubs they sell at Home Depot for mixing mortar or concrete. I had to cut a hole in the bottom for the drain. In this photo, you can see I've also suspended a smaller tub underneath with filtering material to catch any solids from screen reclaiming. The hose underneath drains to a toilet drain in another room.










The second photo shows the cheap "mixing valve" I cobbled up so I'd have hot and cold water, since I had easy access to the lines. The surround is that corrugated plastic material used for patio panels or skylights. I bought 2 sheets, cut them in half, then rivetied the 4 pieces together with a big snotty bead of silicone sealant in the overlap to prevent leakage.










It ain't pretty, but it's bigger than most laundry sinks, and cost me $40 - $50 total. The pressure washer sits on the floor underneath, and my dehumidifier sits next to the sink and drains directly into it so I don't have to empty the bucket.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

What do you guys use for filters? I'm setting up in a large basin-style sink, but I don't want the emulsion and whatnot to go down the drain. Bad for the environment I'd imagine, and it clogs the pipes.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

tpitman said:


> Here's my "El Cheapo" washout booth. I framed an opening between the 2 walls of my darkroom (4 feet wide) and dropped in one of those cheap (about $12) plastic tubs they sell at Home Depot for mixing mortar or concrete. I had to cut a hole in the bottom for the drain. In this photo, you can see I've also suspended a smaller tub underneath with filtering material to catch any solids from screen reclaiming. The hose underneath drains to a toilet drain in another room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked awesome and cheap! I bet you could make wine from water.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

how much water will one of those dehumidifiers move? i'm guessing it keeps up with the pressure washer? is it like the kind for home air conditioners?

i was thinking of using a pump to get water out of the garage, but your idea might be easier.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The dehumidifier will easily pull a gallon or so of water out a day. Before I started draining into the sink, in the summer the bucket in the dehumidifier would fill up during the day and shut off. I set it at 40% humidity, and even after using the pressure washer, it'll only go up to 50%, then drop right back down. Most recommend not doing your washout in your darkroom because of the added moisture to the air, but it's the only space I've got and it hasn't been a problem for me. My screens dry out in a wooden box I built that has filtered holes in the front bottom, and a small fan drawing air from the inside out on the back. It's one of those sort of thin, small side-vented squirrel-cage type fans that are used on electronic equipment, so no light gets into the box.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> Wicked awesome and cheap! I bet you could make wine from water.


No, but I find that if I drink enough, I can "make water" from the wine ;-)

Regarding the washout booth, I've got a flourescent light fixture hanging behind the back of the plastic (you can see that it's on in the photo) to make screen development easier. The whole rig is pretty ghetto but it really works great.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

tpitman said:


> Here's my "El Cheapo" washout booth. I framed an opening between the 2 walls of my darkroom (4 feet wide) and dropped in one of those cheap (about $12) plastic tubs they sell at Home Depot for mixing mortar or concrete. I had to cut a hole in the bottom for the drain. In this photo, you can see I've also suspended a smaller tub underneath with filtering material to catch any solids from screen reclaiming. The hose underneath drains to a toilet drain in another room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Thanks... Thats exactly what I need, and the price fit perfectly my budget  ... I try it and send pictures to show you my "El Cheapo" washout booth.


----------



## gretchen k irish (Mar 25, 2008)

my shop is in the basement, the sink under some stairs, and we only rigged up a "wall" behind it, so i have to squeegy the floor all the time to keep from flooding. however - i think we are using the same tub! it was on sale at home depot for $2. i bought it way before i knew what we were going to use it for! cut a drain in the bottom and attached a pipe. 
my filter is at the end of the hose (until this weekend when i make a real filter bucket a priority) and i have to bang the hose around sometimes to get it unclogged! ha - and you thought yours was ghetto! lol. gotta love it.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

im making one right now but nothing fancy. Im making it out of wood and putting a bucket underneath to catch the water it cost me under 25 bucks cause im using wood we already had. 
ill take pics when im done


----------



## tshirtbri (Nov 29, 2007)

I used an old tub enclosure (with the sides) that I got from a plumber friend of mine that he pulled out of someone's house -re-doing their bathroom. I raised it up about 2 feet off the floor & it Works great, It's huge & I got it all for $100.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

This is my washout booth, made off things I collected from different job.
There is just enough space to wash a regular size screen, but I managed to use it without a problem.
The white wall is FRP a customer had stored in his basement for long time, and was heading the dumpster when I rescued it.


----------



## jameshanson88 (Apr 13, 2007)

Found this today when I was searching around. I would guess there would be problems with the exposed wood, but maybe a few layers of good outdoor paint would water proof it good enough. I'm thinking of building one and getting rid of the old laundry sink I have now.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

you may also just use a utility sink clear shower curtain and that way you can use a light up artists board to wash your screens against to see clearly if they are washed out thoroughly with a pressure washer (low setting)


----------



## elmattador (Mar 25, 2008)

We already have a washout booth, and I am trying to add backlighting. It's a pretty straightforward three-walled booth with an open top. The walls are clear (at least semi clear now) plexi. I was going to just put a fluorescent light behind the back wall, but I am worried about it getting wet. Anyone have any ideas for keeping this waterproof on the cheap?


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> I built my washout booth based on a shower pan. To make it more usable, i installed the pan on a 1 foot platform to raise the height off the floor.
> 
> For water control, i picked out a shower valve which allowed separate control of heat and pressure. The output from the valve goes to a pipe with multiple outlets Each outet has its own valve. The lowest outlet has a outdoor faucet, which can be used to fill buckets of water or to allow the water to run till it gets warm. Another outlet is connected to the pressure washer, which is hanging from the wall. Another outlet goes a rinse head similar to ones installed in kitchen sinks to rinse dishes. Since it is based on a shower pan, i installed a shower head on the top outlet, which can either be used as a shower or an emergency eye wash.
> 
> ...



Any pictures?? Man I'd love to see that.


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 20, 2010)

where are your drains headed?
wheres the waste go? are you hooked to your residence's sewer system? or drain?


----------



## Steve G (Dec 4, 2010)

I just finished building my own booth, my write up with pics here: Do-It-Yourself Washout Booth for Screen Printing 

Here's a before and after:


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job man !

great to see someone helping on his first post, keep it up


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Last year I made one following these instructions. This wash booth is very similar to the ones sold for $1,000+ and can be made at home with about 100 bucks:

PROCESS - the $60 washout booth

.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am learning from all of the responses. My problem is that my garage is to the back of the house and there is no plumbing. There are 2 nearby areas for hooking up a water hose. I read that the temperature of the water for spraying the screens should be body water temp -- well how do I do this if I am bringing water from an outdoor source with no hot water.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I develop and reclaim all mine with tap water at the temp it comes out of the faucet. Certainly cooler than body temp.
I wouldn't use ice water nor hot water out of a hot water heater, but I don't think the temp is that fussy, probably within a 30 degree range. JMHO


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I develop and reclaim all mine with tap water at the temp it comes out of the faucet. Certainly cooler than body temp.
I wouldn't use ice water nor hot water out of a hot water heater, but I don't think the temp is that fussy, probably within a 30 degree range. JMHO


----------



## geolauren (Jan 16, 2013)

Great ideas! I am moving to my garage. I used to have a huge washout booth connected to the commercial addresses plumbing so draining was never an issue. The booth was too big to move to my garage, or house so now I have to figure out something. I think I can build something that will work but my question is about drainage. Where do you drain your wast water when you wash out screens. Do you use your own residential plumbing? And if that is not an option for me right now, should I drain it a bucket and dump it in our grass, or down a tub or sink inside? Can it be that easy? I need to figure out something that doesn't involve hooking up plumbing and is not unsafe. We have animals, and young children playing in the area. We can not use a shower or tub for washout either. What do you guys do to dump the water?


----------

